# ATI 1950 pro vs. NVIDIA 7800 GS+



## golosodobie (Nov 14, 2007)

Which is the best to boost my gaming experience? :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the pro for sho


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

I will second that one, the ATi.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

and thats against the 7800GS older sibling, 7900GS


----------

